# Finals



## mucus (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628302633019/​*Today I was walking and thinking about life.  I noticed how similar we are to this world around us.  Even though life on this planet may be diverse, it is still very similar.  Looking through the different locales I started to learn about these creatures we call animals.  These animals began to take on a human shape . . . or maybe I began to take on an animal shape.  By the end of the day I wasn’t even sure if I was me, or if I had become the world.  Maybe things seemed to be so different.   Life has begun to change for me.  I can no longer live the life I once thought was mine.  I have become the world, and it has become me.*​


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the prints look great


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2011)

Needs less Cynthia L.

IMHO


----------



## rastsan (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you having fun playing with exposure?   change your light angles a little and ad some filters...


----------



## mucus (Dec 12, 2011)

i tend to go for long exposures, and i like having deep shadows.
i do need to change the lights a bit... maybe push them further back so i don't have so many hot spots.
and what do you mean add filters?  Like over the lens?  when i shoot in color i don't use filters.
but if you mean in photoshop - nothanks.


----------



## rastsan (Dec 13, 2011)

just try it.  You can use a very subtle filter over the lights... since you don't seem to have the hang of umbrellas yet.  Its not about hot spots more about brightness control.  lower light level but more of it (more lights but less power).  eliminate/control shadows, textures...
This way you get the shadow of the veil on the cheek but not the double shadow of the nose.  Just having that white umbrella in the corner can change things immensely.  having a filter over the light on the umbrella gives the photo less of a "studio" feel.


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

naw i have the umbrellas/soft boxes
maybe you are missing the aesthetic i was going for with this series.

i guess i'll have to post some more work for you to gawk at


----------



## rastsan (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes please do.
I haven't "gawked" at artwork for 19 years.  So don't get ahead of yourself.  (you are not that good yet)

So you were trying to get the second subtle double shadow... Why? 

You can do the long exposure with less hotspots easily with a lower lightlevel.  

(I had to learn this stuff for conservation.  Certain objects need as low a level as possible to prevent permanent damage to them.  So the only way to take a "safe" photo is through prolonged low level exposure.)

Oh I suspect this is an homage, Is it?  circa playboy late 1970's but without the nudity.


----------



## mucus (Dec 13, 2011)

rastsan said:


> Yes please do.
> I haven't "gawked" at artwork for 19 years.  So don't get ahead of yourself.  (you are not that good yet)
> 
> So you were trying to get the second subtle double shadow... Why?
> ...


i dig what you're saying my brother.
i wasn't /trying/ to go for anything really.  i like to get behind the camera and let happen what may.
if that sounds like a cop-out to you, then sorry...
naw, you're off with that homage bit.  it's an original creation.   well as original as my imagination gets.


----------



## rastsan (Dec 14, 2011)

no not a cop-out.  
Seriously though there was an issue where the title shot had a veil like that.  The shadows were different as it was a desert scene that spanned the afternoon/evening.  slightly darker girl different ethnicity (only slightly different though).  I remember it for the direct intense passionate look (but not in the way you think playboy would do) she had in every photo.  
Its why i responded to this thread in the first place it reminded me of that.  (just the one photo with the veil in your photos caught my eye)

thanks for the trip in time...


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

don't take the brown acid bro.


----------

